

Universal Typeface Experiment [video] - nslater
http://theuniversaltypeface.com/

======
sqrt17
Can someone please add a [video] tag to the title? This thing annoyingly
starts to autoplay some sound and video.

~~~
nslater
Done!

------
smrtinsert
Can you download as a font? I would like to see a sentence minus the source
samples. I can't find anything.

------
blt
how do I see a letter other than S?

------
dammitcoetzee
This is a terrible website.

------
egypturnash
"If we could average the handwriting of everyone in the world, what would that
typeface look like?" the site said. "Um, like crap?" I said. And then it
showed me what it had, and I was right.

